#    ./  .  /?

## Mexico

. 
               . 

,                .     ,  ,      ,      ? 

      (NVIS)   , ,      ,     , ,     ? 

      , ,       ,      .    ,      ? 

     , ,   ,           ,    ,     .         . 

     ,       VHF,    UHF  ,    ?  , ?

----------

